# Thinking of a plane.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Under .40 size ARF trainer with airelons and that will take a 4 stroke. I allready have a radio with standard size servos.

Thanks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

May have to build another kit. I cant find anything I like.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

stick if you go with .40 , I fly them . I own a buddy box also


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boashna said:


> stick if you go with .40 , I fly them . I own a buddy box also


Ill probably have to go with a .40 size. I like this one.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDJE4&P=0


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

$70. Hummm! 

http://www.nitroplanes.com/4lustrarecon.html


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Don't you already know how to fly Gary? Just wondering why you want a trainer.

That Goldbeg has to be the nicest looking Cessna style trainer going. Most people say Goldberg is great quality, however, I recently bought a CGM plane and was very disappointed in the quality. Maybe I just got a bad egg, who knows.

I had a Tower 40 trainer, and that was a very good flying plane, but not nearly as nice looing as the CGM. From what I've heard, the Tower trainer is an exact copy of the GP PT40, and it seems like just about everyone agrees that the PT40 is the best plane to learn to fly on.

I have heard a lot of bad things about Nitromodels in general, but I have also heard that with a little extra work, they can be made into good planes. Who knows?

If I were looking for a trainer now, there is only one I would consider, the H9 P51 PTS trainer. http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=HAN2845 Shoot, I wouldn't mind having one even though I don't need a trainer! There is one on Craigslist right now, they are asking $200 for it, already built with engine and servos! http://houston.craigslist.org/tag/848626881.html I am very tempted to buy it myself, but I already have too many planes lol.... By all accounts, they are every bit as good as they claim to be, and then some.

Actually there is one other I would recommend, and this may sound crazy, but I would actually recommend a Sig Somethin Extra as a good trainer. I have two SSE's, and let me tell you, they fly SO GOOD! On low rates, they are so gentle and forgiving, and super easy to fly, easily as easy as my Tower trainer was! But turn on high rates and it beccomes wild animal! Of all the planes I have flown, the SSE is by far the most confidence inspiring. I use 10-15 degrees of flaperons on mine, and it can sustain controllable flight at about 5mph! Using flaperons, it will simply amaze you at how gently you can land it. I think it is actually easier to land than my Tower trainer was, no kidding. Like I said though, only with very low rates. Turn the rates up, and this thing will kiss it's own tail with a flick of the stick. It's definitely a plane you can grow into.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, the SSE isn't cheap. Most places sell them for $199 for the arf. It's worth every penny and more in book.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Don't you already know how to fly Gary? Just wondering why you want a trainer.
> 
> That Goldbeg has to be the nicest looking Cessna style trainer going. Most people say Goldberg is great quality, however, I recently bought a CGM plane and was very disappointed in the quality. Maybe I just got a bad egg, who knows.
> 
> ...


Justin, even if I became a great flyer, I would still choose a high winged plane. Truth is, I'm really not very good at flying. Or at least haven't had enough practice to get good at it. I bet I have built more planes that I have RC cars. lol The wierd thing is, I never flew many of them. I taught myself how, roughly to fly, with a PT.20 that I built with an undersized .15 that somebody gave me on a dead end street. I cant tell ya how many rolls of grey Monocote I went through before I finally put that plane to it's grave. 

One of the reasons I was eyeballing the CG Eagle is because I built the kit before, I like the looks and the price is right. BTW, Nitromodels was really never a consideration, I was just seeing if yall was awake. 

I may differ with you though on what the best trainer is. My vote would be the Sig Kadet LT40. Many might agree. Theres just no ARFs available right now.

But you figured me out! For the money, the Tower Hobbies MK2 seems to be an allmost exact copy of the PT40 and very cheap. I'm a little unsure about the quality of the covering as of yet. Risk we take I guess since it all comes from China.

My motor of choice might be a Magnum 46. Since I allready have a new radio, I think I can pull this off for under $400.

Thanks man!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

You may be right about the Kadet, I am just going by what I have heard. 

I think the covering on the Tower was ok. Maybe not as high quality as Monokote or the like, but it gets the job done just fine I would say. I never had any problems with mine. Actually, I have had more problems with the Monokote and Ultracote peeling off my other arf's. I assume that was due more to the workmanship than the actuall covering though, I have re-sealed the peeling area's and they have not come back up. The tower graphics are silk screened on, not actually covering, so no peeling there. And of coarse you could always recover it to your liking if the need/want was there. Sounds like you have plenty of experience there.:work: 

Tell you what man, I still have my OS 46 LA, it's yours if you want it. It has some battle scars from when my dad crashed my Tower, but it still runs good. No doubt the Magnum would be better, but hey, free is free!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Heck ya bro!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Shoot me your address and I will get it shipped out to you asap. The plastic remote needle bracket is broken, but I had it zip tied and it worked just fine. A new backplate would fix it, and only cost about 10 bucks if you want. Like I said though, it works just fine now, no need to fix it really. It only has about a galon and a half on it, pretty much just broken in.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Shoot me your address and I will get it shipped out to you asap. The plastic remote needle bracket is broken, but I had it zip tied and it worked just fine. A new backplate would fix it, and only cost about 10 bucks if you want. Like I said though, it works just fine now, no need to fix it really. It only has about a galon and a half on it, pretty much just broken in.


I owe you one, thanks!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

No problem man. It's just sitting around collecting dust anyway, I'll never use it again. I'll try to get it shipped out this weekend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> No problem man. It's just sitting around collecting dust anyway, I'll never use it again. I'll try to get it shipped out this weekend.


I'm working on the plane now. Picked up a Hobbico Superstar .40 a little while ago. I had two choices for .40 size ARFs at the Sugarland shop. This one for $99.99 and covered with monocote or the Sig Kadet LT .40 for $159.99. So far I'm very happy with the Hobbico plane. The frame work is as good as I can possibly do and the covering is far better than I can do. LOL

I am very impressed with this ARF. I dont think this is Chinese.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool. I wasn't able to get the engine shipped today, but I will give it to my dad to to stick in the mail first thing Monday. He works at the PO, and he can get it on the 5:30 am truck.Post some pics! :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im learning pretty quick that this is the same plane as the Tower Hobbies except for the covering.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*cool*

I have taught a lot of new flyers on this very airplane. You picked a very good one to learn on. When you get ready to fly it let me know and I will meet you somewhere and fly together. If you want I have a buddy box and chord and would welcome the opportunity to fly with you. If you need anything, servos, receivers, radio etc.. let me know I have what you need. I have been buying and selling models lately to fund my obsession.

Give e a call some time.
Larry 
832-385-3374

Some pics from Bomber field last weekend.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah, it looks identical to the Tower plane. The covering appears to be a little better maybe. Are the colors actually trimmed on, not printed? Looks like I can see where they are overlapped on the wing. Should be a good flier!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Yeah, it looks identical to the Tower plane. The covering appears to be a little better maybe. Are the colors actually trimmed on, not printed? Looks like I can see where they are overlapped on the wing. Should be a good flier!


Yea, they are trimmed out and not printed. So far its going together really fast and everything is square.

Hey Larry, you got it bro! While your out there look up an old friend of mine, Barry Raborn. Tell him your a friend of Biff's. LOL


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Gary, the engine is on it's way. I shipped it out today, I completely forgot about it yesterday, sorry man! They said it should be there tomorrow. How's it coming?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Hey Gary, the engine is on it's way. I shipped it out today, I completely forgot about it yesterday, sorry man! They said it should be there tomorrow. How's it coming?


Im no where ready anyway! I'm a few days away from finishing the plane and right now I am using, or trying to fly using a SIM. Thats a good thing! lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

What sim are you using?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The Real Flight G4. Its pretty nice!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Heck yeah, that's what I have. We should get together online and do some flying.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Heck yeah, that's what I have. We should get together online and do some flying.


Let me get some practice first. :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dang! Today I can fly the extra 300!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Which Extra? lol...

Do you have the add-ons? 1,2,3,&4 are available from the website to download for free. 5 is on the way and will also be free.

http://www.realflight.com/free-g4-add-ons.html

Also, check out the Knife Edge forum/swap pages. There are literaly 1000's of planes and fields you can download from the swap pages. If you can think of a plane, Real or R/C, they probably have several versions of it on the swap pages.

http://knifeedge.com/forums/index.php?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is weird. On the SIM I can fly the Extra 300 alot better than the Trainer I was trying or anyother plane I tried. I guess it's just my style but I like the feel of that plane alot.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Which Extra? lol...
> 
> Do you have the add-ons? 1,2,3,&4 are available from the website to download for free. 5 is on the way and will also be free.
> 
> ...


I havent had the time yet to try all that. I will over the next week or two.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's blue and it's bad! 

Thank you.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be saving the LA for a back up Justin. By the time I order a muffler at $32, get new glow plugs etc, I decided to go ahead and bite the bullet and spend more than I wanted to. The OS .46AX. With 3 plugs, shipping and $20 off from Tower, I got it for $143.25. From what I've read, its the best of the best!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm moving along slowly. Sorry about the poor pics. My lighting sucks. But this motor is da snap! 0.46 ci at 1.65 HP.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary, I didn't even notice your post above before I PM'ed you about the muffler. You should have said something about the muffler when I sent the engine, I just didn't even think about it. 

That .46AX will be great, you will definitely like that a lot more than the LA anyway. I have the .55AX in my SSE and love it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Gary, I didn't even notice your post above before I PM'ed you about the muffler. You should have said something about the muffler when I sent the engine, I just didn't even think about it.
> 
> That .46AX will be great, you will definitely like that a lot more than the LA anyway. I have the .55AX in my SSE and love it.


Not a problem at all bro. This is my first plane back anyway and after reading the all the "What motor Shhould I get" questions on RCU, I knew I should get an AX anyway.

From what I hear the LA is an excellant motor and maybe a tad higher rated than a Magnum, GMS or TT. I belive its a keeper! 

I owe ya one! And I do not forget!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

They should make motors in black.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Any progress on the plane Gary? I have been working on my SSE for about three months now. I thought it would take two weeks. With some luck it will be ready to fly this weeekend! I finished up all the balancing last night, now all that's left to do is cover the wings. The covering is coming along pretty good I think. It is my first time covering, so it is better than I expected. I'm already thinking about re-doing it though. The design doesn't look as good on the plane as it did in my head. lol... The mods I did all came out looking great, I just hope it flies good.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pretty much all I have to do is hook up the control rods.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Gary, Glad to see you are flying again..... I'm still stuck on the electrics, just finished a staggerwing. I am always jealous of you guys with the larger gas planes because you can fly in much stronger wind, but I sure like my foamies on a rebuild and the number of areas I can fly them at. Peace Bro and keep a steady stick.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gunner said:


> Gary, Glad to see you are flying again..... I'm still stuck on the electrics, just finished a staggerwing. I am always jealous of you guys with the larger gas planes because you can fly in much stronger wind, but I sure like my foamies on a rebuild and the number of areas I can fly them at. Peace Bro and keep a steady stick.


Good to hear from ya again bro! Lets hook up some time!


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Come on Gary.*

Lets go maiden this thing. I will drive across town if you like. I would enjoy the visit with you. We are fly every Thursday after work at Tom bass park as it is somewhat in Houston and there are a lot of us spread out. Join us if you can. Let me know your schedule. I will take a Saturday off and we can meet somewhere. I have a buddy box and chord.

PS I just bought a Balsa USA 1/3 scale cub. Man!! its big.
Larry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

physhstyx said:


> Lets go maiden this thing. I will drive across town if you like. I would enjoy the visit with you. We are fly every Thursday after work at Tom bass park as it is somewhat in Houston and there are a lot of us spread out. Join us if you can. Let me know your schedule. I will take a Saturday off and we can meet somewhere. I have a buddy box and chord.
> 
> PS I just bought a Balsa USA 1/3 scale cub. Man!! its big.
> Larry


Ive been working 7 days a week lately.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Besides waiting on the UPS guy to bring what else I need, all I have to do is hook up the elevator and recheck everything before break in. Ill be ready to fly in two weeks.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Two weeks for break-in? What the....?????? :tongue:

Looking good! I bet that thing is going to be fun with the AX in it. 

I'm in the process of repairing my landing gear on the Funtana right now. I think I am getting a little too cocky about how much wind I can fly in. I was trying to fly in 30+ mph winds last time out, and lets just say the landing was a little "rough". LOL...... 

She'll be ready go again by this weekend, or sooner.:cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm still waiting on two more orders from Tower to come in and they should be here by this weekend. This weekend hopefully will be break in and next weekend flying!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Planes are like Crack. lol Just ordered a PT-20.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Planes are like Crack. lol Just ordered a PT-20.


Tell me about it. I've been into planes for less than a year and have owned 9 planes! Four of them have gone to RC heaven though lol....

PT-20 sounds cool. 40 size?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Tell me about it. I've been into planes for less than a year and have owned 9 planes! Four of them have gone to RC heaven though lol....
> 
> PT-20 sounds cool. 40 size?


.20 size. Ill put in a .25. Small plane. 52 3/4" wing span. I built this plane before and was able to teach myself how to fly before I tried a double loop with an undersized .15. sad4sm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ok, I broke down and joined AMA. And ordered an OS FS .30 four stroke.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This plane with no dihedral and this motor.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

That's going to be a cool little plane.

I was getting my PT's confused, I was thinking of a PT-19, the warbird trainer.

I wanted to take the dihedral out of my Tower Trainer when I had it, I think it would have been a lot sportier with a straight wing. But my dad took care of it for me, he took the dihedral out the old-fashioned way lol....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> That's going to be a cool little plane.
> 
> I was getting my PT's confused, I was thinking of a PT-19, the warbird trainer.
> 
> I wanted to take the dihedral out of my Tower Trainer when I had it, I think it would have been a lot sportier with a straight wing. But my dad took care of it for me, he took the dihedral out the old-fashioned way lol....


Looks like a header. Ouch!

Went to the shop today with Andy. Bought a park flyer for myself and he picked up a Electra 300 .50 with a OS .55 AX and I have been charged to build it. Week after next? Meet up at scooby doos?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Looks like a header. Ouch!
> 
> Went to the shop today with Andy. Bought a park flyer for myself and he picked up a Electra 300 .50 with a OS .55 AX and I have been charged to build it. Week after next? Meet up at scooby doos?


Yup, that's the one that scratched up the 46LA. I never could figure how those scratches got on top of the mounts like that though???

Another plane!:spineyes: You're an addict for sure! lol.... What did you get this time?

Andy got a plane too, 2cool. I'm not familiar with the Electra, is it an Extra?

Remember that movie "two weeks to solo"?

"Two weeks to Scobee"

The first "official" meeting of the 2cool fliers? :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Yup, that's the one that scratched up the 46LA. I never could figure how those scratches got on top of the mounts like that though???
> 
> Another plane!:spineyes: You're an addict for sure! lol.... What did you get this time?
> 
> ...


My bad. Yea its an Extra. I tried to talk him into getting a 4 stroke for it but at $359 he said no. lol So he ended up with an OS .55 AX.

The plane I picked up is just a park flyer. Pico slow stick. I still have a bunch of loose 1400 mAh cells that I can use for it and allready have the electronics. This will be something I can fly around at work when Im supposed to be working. 

Ill be ready in two weeks easily. I would be ready today but I cycled my batts and am now charging.


----------

